# tritronics vs dogtra electronics for son of a gun winger.



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

They are about $10 difference in price. I have used tritronics products for years and have 2 dogtra bark collars. Just wonder what your feelings are pros and cons of each. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have no experience with the new TT releases, but am satisfied with my Dogtra releases. (And use the sound!)


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I've never used Dogtra but have used my TT releases for the past three years and am very happy with them.


----------



## daak08 (Nov 18, 2010)

Love my TT releases but I do wish that they had a "Quack" sound like a duck like dogtra ha. other than that I love my TT!


----------



## Timd (Aug 3, 2012)

We had a group training last summer on some great ground but only had it for the weekend. It rained all weekend, By sunday the TT units were toast the dogtra kept on working. The TT had to be sent out to be fixed. I would go with the Dogtra.


----------



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for you input. I ordered my Son of a gun winger today with $300 of Proplan wt circles certificates. Been saving the circles for years. So basically paid $50 for the winger. Have to order the Dogtra electronics next.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

I personally prefer Dogtra RR Deluxe remote electronics. As a hunt tester, I use the quack sound alot. I've tested both TT and RR side by side and found we got more range out of the RR.


----------



## lailacoopers (Feb 19, 2013)

Tritronics & Dogtra are both beneficial for dog training, I used both collars on my dogs and I was really surprised that it is very safe and effective!


----------



## Chris Bergner (Aug 14, 2012)

Did you have to modify your son of a gun so the dogtra RR deluxe receiver would mount onto it. It looks like the pins on the dogtra are about a quarter of an inch further apart than the son of a gun slots accepting them?


----------



## jeffstally (May 2, 2013)

I started with Dogtra products about 5 years ago. Having had 3-4 different models and having nothing but issues, I have sold them all and went to TriTronics.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

I have used Son of a Guns with Dogtra electronics for a long time. Both the old and new models, both wingers and electronics and have never had to make a modification. IMO Dogtra is superior due to range, the ability to charge both transmitter and reciever, and duck call feature.


----------

